# CNNSi shutoff



## Guest (Apr 21, 2002)

It has been reported that CNNsi is to cease.

A new NBA channel is in works by Time Warner AOL that produced CNNSI, but the new channels is not yet produced and wont be launched till much later, but is irrelevant to the shut-off of the unsuccessful unprofitable CNNsi.

Will the DBS providers (DirecTV and Dish Network) add any channel in replace for the loss of CNNsi? Or will it leave quietly from both lineups? Any speculation what will replace it?

I know E.W. Scripps company that produces HGTV, Food Network (very popular channels) and also DIY, has launched a new network Fine Living.Comcast is launching G4 (we all know Comcast though)There are lots of Viacom digital channels out there.Some channels from either provider not on both. No National Geographic on Dish, no Wisdom on DirecTV. GoodLife thats in almost every C-Band package and is on some cable systems.

Will the space be used for mustcarry, PPV? Any ideas? More HBO/Max?

Although PQ is very important, its the LIL & mustcarry that reduced it, not the core channel offering. However, space is space, providers might decide not to replace a core-channel CNNSI with anything for time being. CNNsi might go off and providers may improve PQ with the loss.

Its been awhile though since a new core service was added. Some channels in Total Choice Plus, that I've already seen on Comcast Digital and AT150, but nothing really new.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont like it will be replaced right away, maybe a new core channel will be added in jun or july.


----------

